
Hors – program howdoi which implemented in rust - WindSoldier
https://github.com/WindSoilder/hors
======
WindSoldier
I hope the program can be funny and useful.

Something about rust:

I love rust programming language very much. And I'm trying to implement
something. During the implementation, I found that rust's compiler is very
powerful, and it help us catch many error in the run time. So we will not
expose too much Runtime Error.

What I learn about is that when we got problem earlier, less time we will
waste. In this level, I like it very much. But rust have many concept
(Especially something like lifetime, Box). It still makes me confused :( But I
think it's very interesting.

Please don't hesitate to tell if you see any bad code or any better way to do
something.

